# محاربة الشيطان للأطفال و المتزوجون حديثا



## antoon refaat (16 ديسمبر 2005)

سلام و نعمة و مخبة المسيح تكون مع جميعكم و يبارككم امين 

في موضوع مهم جدا نفسي نحاول نتكلم فيه و تساعدوني 

عندي بيبي عندة 9 شهور نفسي يكون طريقه الأول و الأخير هو المسيح و مش عارفة أوصل المعلومات أزاي 
على فكرة ده البيبي الأول و خايفة عليه جدا من العالم و البيحصل اللي هيحصل 
كنت أتمنى أهاجر قبل ما يكبر و لكن الموضوع صعب شوية و يحتاج لوقت كبير 

سمعت بالأمس أن الشيطان بيحارب الطفال بدليل كمية الشقاوة الواضحة جدا فيهم هذه الأيام 

ايه الحل و ممكن أقربه من ربنا أزاي و أنا واثقة أن ربنا هينجحه و يوفقه في حياته كمان 

أرجو منكم مساعدة الأم الجديدة


----------



## blackguitar (3 فبراير 2006)

*فعلا موضوع مهم اوى هو تربيه الاطفال منذ الصغر

فيه حكمه بتقول اتعليم فالصغر كالنقش على الحجر
وفعلا ما نعلم الطف من صغرة محبه ربنا مستحي يبعد عنه
لما نعلمه من صغره يصلى ابانا الذى السموات .... ما يكبر مش هيسيب ربنا

بس هنا نقول نعلمه ازاى؟؟
يبدا دور الام هنا اكتر من الاب 
اولا اسلوب الضرب و الصراخ فالطفل  لا يمكن ان يفيد بالعكس ده بيخلى الطفل يغلط اكتر ونزرع فيه الرعب
وبرضه اسلوب التماشى مع الطفل  وتلبيه كل طلباته ده غلط لانه بيخليه انانى ميفكرش غير فنفسه

افضل السبل فى تربيه الاطفال هى النزول لهم ولمستواهم الفكرى ونحاول نفهمهم ونفهمهم احنا عاوزين نقلهم ايه ونعلمهم ايه

اولا الطفل اول ما يبتدى يعرف يتكلم يقول ماما لازم تعلمه يعنة ايه بابا يسوع
وكتيرة كتب الاطفال اللى فيها حاجات جميله لتعليمهم لكل الاعمار
كفايه اوى اننا نشاورله على السيد المسيح ونقوله ده بابا يسوع بيحبك اوى
ونخليه يقولها
وكل ما يعمل حاجه غلط نقوله باب يسوع زعل منك
ولما نجيبله هديه حلوة نقوله بابا يسوع بيجيبلك الهديه دى
لما نروح الكنيسه نقوله احنا رايحين نشوف بابا يسوع
هنزرع فيه حب ربنا من الاول

لما يكبر حبه نعلمه يقف يصلى ونقله احنا هنكلم بابا يسوع ونعلمه ازاى يطلب منه ويشكره
بكلمات بسيطه تحسسه بوجود ربنا فحياته
افلام كارتون كتيرة دلوقتى حلوة وسهله الفهم بتعلمنا يعنى ايه ربنا

....احنا فعصر ذهبى لان زمان مكنش فيه كل الوسائل المتاحه دى.....

بعد شويه يروح مدارس الاحد وهنا يبقى حمل كبير على المدرس انه لازم يعرف ازاى يوصل حب ربنا للاطفال

صدقونى يا جماعه لو الابن من صغرة اتعلم يقف مع مامته ويصلى لو حد دقيقه 
هيفضل كده طول عمره*​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 فبراير 2006)

*عما اظن اني حور ها تفيدكم في الموضوع ده اكتر *


----------



## antoon refaat (4 فبراير 2006)

*وهي فينها حور محب مش باينه ليه*


----------



## Ramy al Iraqi (7 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you


----------



## bwm36 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*شخصيا أنصحك على الأقل أن تجنبي إبنك من الخروج في المساء لأن الشياطين تكثر في المساء، فكفوا أبنائكم من الزقاق.*


----------



## mffahim (1 يناير 2007)

اشكر ربى والهى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح من اجل هذا المنتدى الذى اتمنى من كل قلبى فى بداية هذا العام السعيد 2007 ان يثمر وينمو من اجل عمل السيد المسيح والروح القدس فى مل نفس وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وسلام .


----------



## القلب المنكسر (2 يناير 2007)

جيد واحسبها من الامهات اللواتي يريدن لاطفالهم الخير و الحب في مسار حياتهم نعم واني اقدم لهذه الام اسأل الله ان يرزقها البصيره والحكمة كي تربي ابنها وحبيبها وعمرها او اكثر من دالك . 
اولا . اشكري الله بانه رزقك هذا الولد وقولي الحمد لله من قلبك . 
تانيا . الطريقة التي تحمدي الله بها يجب ان تكون هكذا ان تؤمني به انه الله الوحد الاحد لا ابن له ولا ولد 
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم . قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد  . صدق الله العظيم 
واخيرا . اقول لك يا اختي و الله لا احد يصل الى الله الا على طريق الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد بشر به عيسى عليه السلام من قبل وفي دين الاسلام الدين الحق من امن بكل الرسل و كفر برسول واحد فقط فقد كفر عيسى رسول الله عليه السلام وموسى وابراهيم واسحاق و يعقوب واسماعيل عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه  من ادم عليه السلام  الى خاتم الانبياء و الرسل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين وعلى من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين. 
اختي واخواني انا ما سجلت في هذا المنتدى الى لأمر واحد هو ان اقول لكم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام . 
اقرؤا سيرة الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ستجدون الكثير و الكثير وانت ساجدين الحل كي تربي ابنك على الحق و السعادة الحقيقية في الاسلام و الله ثم و الله ثم و الله 
واعتدر على هذه الاطالة واسأل الله ان يشرح صدوركم الى الحق وان يرزقكم الاسلام وان يبعد عليكم شياطين الانس و الجن انه ولي دالك والقادر عليه


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

القلب المنكسر قال:


> جيد واحسبها من الامهات اللواتي يريدن لاطفالهم الخير و الحب في مسار حياتهم نعم واني اقدم لهذه الام اسأل الله ان يرزقها البصيره والحكمة كي تربي ابنها وحبيبها وعمرها او اكثر من دالك .
> اولا . اشكري الله بانه رزقك هذا الولد وقولي الحمد لله من قلبك .
> تانيا . الطريقة التي تحمدي الله بها يجب ان تكون هكذا ان تؤمني به انه الله الوحد الاحد لا ابن له ولا ولد
> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم . قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد  . صدق الله العظيم
> ...



اسكت يا محمدى بتقول لك عايزة تربيه فى نعمه مش فى نجاسه محمدك ده ينفع ولادك انت مش ولاد المسيح اتفرج على عمايله القذرة الآول قبل ما تردد صفات غير موجوده فيه وهو غير مستحق لها اساسا يارب يخلصنا من كذبكم وغشكم


----------



## القلب المنكسر (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا coptic hero  عش بقلبك اخي هل تكون صديقي هل تقبل ان تكون صديقي هل تقبلوني كصديق لك اعتبرني صديق واني قدمت لك شخصية خاصة اقرا سيرتها وصفاتها كيف كان تعامله مع الناس بل مع كل المخلوقات في سنته ستجد كيف تربي ابنائك ولا تنتظر مني ان اسيء لك او غير لا يا أخي بل تعلمت من هذه الشخصية اداب الحوار والجدال وكيف نخرج بنتيجة اجابيه ليس بالسلبيات هل تدري ماهي هذه الشخصية انه الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لقد اسعدتني والقيت السرور الى قلبي عندما ناديتني بكلمة اسكت يا محمدي اني اعنتز به صلى الله عليه وسلم افيديه بأبي وامي بل اكثر بنفسي بدمي بروحي بكل ما امكلك ارشدك ابحث عنه واقرأ سيرته هذا هو طلبي اما المسيح عيسى عليه السلام عرفناه وامن به بل بكل الرسل عليهم السلام بفضل حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  واني اشكرك على كلامك الجميل صديقك القلب المنكسر  واليك موقعي انا اريد المزيد من ارائك واني امل ان يكون على الخاص انا بانتظارك واليك الامايل a.najam@hotmail.com


----------



## الياس دكور (19 يناير 2007)

*ان كان الله معنا*

  اخي الحبيب سلام الرب يسوع لك ولكل القراء 
ان كنت حقآ مؤمن ومغسل بدم ربنا وحبيبنا يسوع المسيح فأعلم يقينآ ان قوات ابليس لن تقدر عليك لان الذي معك قد غلب العالم  فلا تخاف لأن الرب حافظك .
اعلم الذي تزرعه اياه تحصد فان زرعت بالمحبة تحصد  واركز على المحبة لانها ركيزة ايماننا  يا اخي اعلم ان الابن يسير بخطى والديه  ان كانت لدى الوالدين مخافة الله ليس هناك من سبب ان لا ينموا الابناء بنفس الطريق .
الرب يباركك وينمي اطفالك بمحبة المسيح وان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## الياس دكور (21 يناير 2007)

*رد على الاخ المنكسر*

اختي واخواني انا ما سجلت في هذا المنتدى الى لأمر واحد هو ان اقول لكم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام 
المذكور اعلاه مقتبس من ما كتبت .
لو كان حقيقة ان الدين عند الله الاسلام لما وجدت الخلافات القائمة بين المسلمين انفسهم فهل ابناء الله والمؤمنون باسمه يتحاربون ويتربصون الواحد للآخر وتتنافسون على القتل .
ولو كان القرآن منزل لماذا اصر جبرائيل ومحمد على مراجعة ما كتب .
واذا سمح ان يتدخل الشيطان في الانزال وسمع صوته وسجل اليس هذا اكبر دليل فزناديك العلى ان شفاعتهم لترتضى  وصفات النبي وان دلت ما تدل الا على التحالف بين ابليس ورسولكم العظيم .
وبماذا تنصح يا اخي الحبيب وعندنا رب محمد المسيح ابن الله ورب الخليقة الذي هو بالامس واليوم والى الابد رب المجد يسوع المسيح والذي اين تطلبه تجده  وهل شيء من هذا بصفات الرسول الاسلامي ؟  كن صريحآ . 
اصلي من اجلك اخي ان تخرج من ظلام الاسلام الى نور المسيح


----------



## bwm36 (25 يناير 2007)

الياس دكور قال:


> اختي واخواني انا ما سجلت في هذا المنتدى الى لأمر واحد هو ان اقول لكم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام
> المذكور اعلاه مقتبس من ما كتبت .
> لو كان حقيقة ان الدين عند الله الاسلام لما وجدت الخلافات القائمة بين المسلمين انفسهم فهل ابناء الله والمؤمنون باسمه يتحاربون ويتربصون الواحد للآخر وتتنافسون على القتل .
> ولو كان القرآن منزل لماذا اصر جبرائيل ومحمد على مراجعة ما كتب .
> ...




السلام على من اتبع الهدى
هل تعلم ان هذه الخلافات التي تتكلم عنها ذكرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أكد بها أن إنما رسول الله و جاء بالحق؟؟
هل تعلم أن ما تقوم به أنت في هذا المنتدى و جميع إخوانك مذكور في الكتاب و النسة؟؟
هل تعلم أن دين اللس السلام يدعوك لاستخدام العقل قبل فعل أي شيء؟؟ و أن كل ما نقوم به منطقي و تبرهنه التكنولوجيا الحديثة؟؟
قبل أن تصلي لأهدنا فصلي للمسيحيين الضالين أولا فهم أولى و أحق بالصلاة لهم، أما نحن ف ربنا نجده أينما ولينا وجوهنا و حاشى لله أن يتخد ولدا و إلا فأتحداك أن ترد علي في كل متناقضات الكتاب المقدس و أتحداك في الإعجاز العلمي الذي برهن على صدق الرسالة المحمدية و ما إسلام القس المصري السابق اسحق هلال مسيحه و ابراهيم خليل فلوبوس أستاذ اللاهوت المصري السابق و الدكتور وديع أحمد الشماس المصري سابقاً و القس المصري السابق فوزي صبحي سمعان و القمص السابق المصري عزت اسحاق معوض و الشماس السابق المصري سيف الإسلام التهامي......فهل أزيدك أسماء أخرى؟؟؟؟
هل أنت اعلم بالكتاب المقدس من هؤلاء؟؟و لماذا أسلموا جميعا؟؟هل لديك فكرة؟؟؟هل ضحكنا عليهم جميعا علما أنهم من أذكى و أنجب من كانوا حولهم؟؟ذكرت لك فقط الإخوان المصريين و هناك المزيد.وأتحداك أن تأتي باسم واحد لشيخ أو عالم في الدين الاسلامي، فاتقي الله، تدبر كتابك المقدس و تدبر القرآن الكريم، انسى شبهاتنا و شبهاتكم.
و أطلب الله عز و جل أن يرفع الباطل و يظهر الحق لمن هو ضال.
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

لااسف هما مش حسين اني هما غلط


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2007)

التربيه السليمه للطفل لكى بحميه من محاربه الشيطان بعد العماد كل اسبوع لازم تخديه وتروحى الكنيسه لحضور القداس والتناول ليه مهم اوى وكمان من خلال القداس صوت ربنا بيوصله ودايما شغلى له ترانيم الاطفال ولما يكبر شويه دخليه ملايكه مدارس الاحد ولاز م يتربى فى الكنيسه متخفيش عليه من محاربه الشيطان لان  ربنا يسوع المسيح بقى حواه وربنا يحافظ عليه:yaka:


----------

